# wooden fences



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

I live in gois can anybody tell me where i can get wooden fences about 6x6ft


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

i can honestly say i have never seen a fence panel in all the merchants around Gois cant say i have ever seen one in a garden either.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The other problem is that wood is not cheap here in POrtugal


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree we dont see many fences made from wood panal sections, probably due to the cost and the fact that wood is not great here, it does not last long in this climate. if you do want wood, go to the local wood yard see what they have that would suit, then get someone to make the panals for you.


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

i wonder if the OP ever found his panels ? PERHAPS WE WILL NEVER KNOW


----------

